# Blizzard: Neuer Finanzchef bekommt 15-Millionen-Bonus, trotz Sparmaßnahmen



## Darkmoon76 (14. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blizzard: Neuer Finanzchef bekommt 15-Millionen-Bonus, trotz Sparmaßnahmen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blizzard: Neuer Finanzchef bekommt 15-Millionen-Bonus, trotz Sparmaßnahmen*


----------



## ICamus (14. Januar 2019)

Freut mich das für die wichtigen Leute noch immer Geld da ist.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Es ist jedesmal Unglaublich wie mit Summen bei Börsen notierten Firmen umgegangen wird wenn es um die Chef Etagen geht. 
Das kann man dem normalem Menschen schon lange nicht mehr vermitteln.
Einfach Unglaublich.
Jeder Chef sollte auch ein gutes Gehalt bekommen, keine Frage, aber das sind keine Gehälter mehr, das ist der reinste Wahnsinn. 
Das steht alles schon lange nicht mehr in gar keinem Verhältniss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2019)

Da wird's einem einfach nur speiübel. 
Die Welt ist einfach so abartig. Der hat noch nicht mal die Position richtig eingenommen und wird schon mit Mio. überschüttet. Das ist soooo krank.
Ich empfinde da einfach nur noch Ekel.
Aber wir Spieler sind selbst schuld, wir stecken den Deppen ja noch Geld in den Arsch.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da wird's einem einfach nur speiübel.
> Die Welt ist einfach so abartig. Der hat noch nicht mal die Position richtig eingenommen und wird schon mit Mio. überschüttet. Das ist soooo krank.
> Ich empfinde da einfach nur noch Ekel.
> Aber wir Spieler sind selbst schuld, wir stecken den Deppen ja noch Geld in den Arsch.



Es ist das was sich Börse nennt, nicht wir Spieler sind in der heutigen Zeit unbedingt Schuld. Etwas ja, aber dieses mit Namen Börse ist es.
Sagte ich schon, das Richtschwert der Menschheit, die Börse.


----------



## Phone (14. Januar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Freut mich das für die wichtigen Leute noch immer Geld da ist.


So wichtig das diese Person einfach auszutauschen ist


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da wird's einem einfach nur speiübel.
> Die Welt ist einfach so abartig. Der hat noch nicht mal die Position richtig eingenommen und wird schon mit Mio. überschüttet. Das ist soooo krank.


 Das ist bei Fußballprofis doch auch nicht anders. Die (vermeintlichen) Top-Leute sind nun mal teuer, sonst holt ein Konkurrent den Manager, und es IST ne Menge Geld im Spiel, also gibt es auch hohe Gehälter für die, die man nicht so leicht ersetzen kann. Die Firma ist sich halt sicher, dass es sich rentiert und einer, der vlt "nur" 1 Mio bekommt am Ende teurer ist als ein Top-Mann, der den Laden richtig in den Griff bekommt. 

Für den "kleinen Mann" sieht das dann logischerweise extrem krass aus, weil es einfach nur viel Geld ist UND es in einer Phase bekannt wird, wo von "sparen sparen sparen" die Rede ist. Aber man muss mal bedenken, wie viele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat, von den angeschlossenen Partnerfirmen erst gar nicht zu reden. Ein paar Tausend werden das sein, sagen wir mal 5000 Leute, d.h. "pro Mann" bekommt der Manager dann quasi 3000$ aufs Jahr gerechnet, sofern er das JEDES Jahr bekommt (es ist ja ein Riesenteil in Form eines Aktienpaketes, das er sicher nur 1x bekommt UND wo er auch das Risiko hat, dass es an Wert verliert, wenn er schlecht arbeitet). Wäre jemand Chef einer Firma mit 10 Leuten und würde nur 30.000$ verdienen, würde man ihn bemitleiden...    Der Umsatz von Blizzard liegt bei über 2,5 Mrd Dollar, da sind 15 Mio wiederum ein Klacks. d.h. sein Gehalt ist unter 1% vom Umsatz. So sollte man das halt AUCH sehen, es gibt immer zwei Seiten....  ob es trotzdem ZU viel ist, können wir kleinen Leute glaub ich nicht beurteilen, das kommt dann eher als Neid und Missgunst rüber und nicht grad als fachlich fundierte Meinung, wenn man sich darüber aufregt....


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei Fußballprofis doch auch nicht anders.


... und daher genauso verkehrt.



> Aber man muss mal bedenken, wie viele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat, von den angeschlossenen Partnerfirmen erst gar nicht zu reden. Ein paar Tausend werden das sein, sagen wir mal 5000 Leute, d.h. "pro Mann" bekommt der Manager dann quasi 3000$ aufs Jahr gerechnet,


Äh ... was?
Wieso sollte er Geld für die Anzahl seiner Mitarbeiter bekommen?!

Er hat 3,x Mio bekommen, weil er unterzeichnet hat. Punkt.

Und wieso braucht _irgendjemand _ein Gehalt von 75.000 Dollar/Monat? Der geht genauso viele Stunden arbeiten wie Putzfrau X, bekommt aber das Zigfache. Wieso?


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wieso braucht _irgendjemand _ein Gehalt von 75.000 Dollar/Monat? Der geht genauso viele Stunden arbeiten wie Putzfrau X, bekommt aber das Zigfache. Wieso?


Wieso verdient ein VW Band/Produktions Arbeiter 3-6 mal so viel, und wenn nicht noch mehr wie eine Verkäuferin, wie eine Putzfrau, eine Frisörin, macht aber immer nur den selben Handgriff und ist nicht besser Qualifiziert am Band/in der Produktion?
Wäre so die gleiche Frage. Oder?
Das ist genauso Ungerecht.
Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2019)

Ich finde die Summen zwar auch absurd, störe mich aber nicht großartig dran.
So funktioniert der Markt halt.
Wenn Blizzard mir als Angestelltem so viel Geld schenken würde, wäre ich zufrieden! 
Ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte ich auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Januar 2019)

Hat der Mann sich redlich verdient, wer was anderes sagt ist ein schäääääääbiger Neidhammel. Ich werde den Herrn auch weiterhin tatkräftig finanziell unter die Arme greifen, indem ich alles kaufe und abonniere was Blizzard auf den Markt wirft (alle virtuellen Gegenstände inklusive).


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und daher genauso verkehrt.


 Und wieso? Das Geld ist da, Spitzenmitarbeiter sorgen für den entscheidenden Erfolg, durch den dann wiederum Einnahmen gesichert werden. Da geht es um die Besten der Besten unter mehreren Millionen aktiven Fußballern - wieso sollen die Top-Spieler dann nicht von dem Geld, das im Topf ist, auch entsprechend bezahlt werden? Klar, die Vereine könnten auch alles Geld, dass nach zB einem Gehalt von maximal 100.000 pro Spieler über bleibt, auch spenden - aber dann müsste das weltweit so sein und sich alle drauf einigen, ansonsten funktioniert das nicht. 



> Äh ... was?
> Wieso sollte er Geld für die Anzahl seiner Mitarbeiter bekommen?!


 soll er doch gar nicht. Es ging mir nur um die Relationen, also diese mal aufzuzeigen. Der "kleine Mann" meckert gern mal, aber wenn man sich die Relationen zur Unternehmensgröße anschaut, ist das am Ende oft dann doch gar nicht so horrend. Viele machen den Fehler, dass "viel" nicht gleichzeitig auch "RELATIV viel" ist. Und bei hohen Gehältern geht dann schon mal das nüchterne Denken flöten. Wenn einer für zb 10.000 Mitarbeiter und 10 Mrd Umsatz verantwortlich ist, dann sind 10 Mio Gehalt was ganz anderes als wenn er nur eine Firma mit 100 Mitarbeitern und 200 Mio Umsatz leitet.

Und diese Top-Manager mit Millionengehältern sind nun mal auch ein winzig kleiner Teil von den Leuten, die rein vom Profil her "Manager" und "Unternehmenschefs" sind - die WEITAUS meisten "Chefs" verdienen bei weitem nicht mal ansatzweise so viel.




> Und wieso braucht _irgendjemand _ein Gehalt von 75.000 Dollar/Monat?


 "brauchen" sicher nicht, aber wenn du halt ein Top-Manager bist, von 3-4 Firmen Angebote bekommst und bei einer dann eben 70k und nicht 60k oder gar nur 40k bekommst, dann gehst du natürlich zu der mit 70k, sofern auch der Rest passt.   

Wenn eine Firma in Konkurrenz zu anderen Firmen steht und den möglichst Besten für den Posten will, und ein Manager weiß genau, dass er bei der anderen Firma zB 60-70.000$ bekommen kann, also wird er nicht für zB 40.000$ bei Blizzard unterschreiben. Durch die Nachfrage entsteht dann halt ein Vertragsangebot, und bei Spitzenmanagern ist das eben immer enorm hoch. Falls eine Firma XY dann auch noch dem, was der Manager wirklich GERNE machen will, entspricht, dann schlägt er auch mal ein höheres Konkurrenzangebot aus. Aber das Gehalt wird sich halt nach reiflicher Überlegung und Gesprächen inkl. gemeinsamen Strategie-Gedanken ergeben haben, und wenn es mit Aktien verbunden ist hat man zudem noch eine höhere Sicherheit, dass sich derjenige wirklich Mühe gibt.

Ob Blizzard nicht einen genau so guten deutlich günstiger bekommen hätte, weiß man natürlich nicht - aber Blizzard wird den geholt haben, weil sie sicher sind, dass er am Ende mehr zusätzlichen Gewinn bringt als er kostet, sonst würden die das nicht machen. 



> Der geht genauso viele Stunden arbeiten wie Putzfrau X, bekommt aber das Zigfache. Wieso?


Die Putzfrau und deren Stundenlohn ist ein selten dämlicher Vergleich, das weißt Du doch selbst. Wir sind doch nicht im Kommunismus…    Man wird nicht für die Minuten Lebenszeit, die man anbietet, bezahlt, sondern für das, was man kann und für den Mehrwert, den man einer Firma anbieten kann. Wenn die Putzfrau was falsch macht, ist es halt dreckig, oder vlt entsteht ein kleiner Sachschaden, und wenn man eine neue braucht, hast du noch am gleichen Tag Bewerber auf der Matte stehen. Macht der Manager einer Firma mit über 2,5Mrd Umsatz was falsch, dann hast Du ggf. hunderte Millionen Umsatzeinbußen, dutzende oder hunderte verlieren ihre Jobs, und einen zu finden, bei dem man sich sicher ist, dass er das Unternehmen gut leitet, ist schwer. Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen. Daher willst du UNBEDINGT einen bestimmten Mann/Frau, und das kostet eben. 


Ob der FAKTOR noch in Ordnung ist, also ob ÜBERHAUPT jemand zb 100 mal mehr verdienen "dürfen" soll, das ist eine andere Frage. Und dass es schöner wäre, wenn eine Firma statt zig Millionen Gewinne einzufahren der Putzfrau mehr bezahlen würde, ist auch klar. Ebenso dass die Putzfrau ein Rad im Uhrwerk des Unternehmens ist - aber sie muss nun mal viel weniger können und ist viel leichter austauschbar als ein guter Manager, das ist leider so, und weil es sogar viel zu viele gibt, die "Putzfrau können", ist der Job sicher auch unterbezahlt. Aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, wie viel ein guter Manager "wert" ist. 

Wenn jetzt der Manager 10 Mio weniger verdienen würde, würde die Putzfrau trotzdem keinen Cent mehr verdienen, da kannst du den Arsch drauf verwetten   und solange man nicht WELTWEIT eine Gehaltsobergrenze einführt, wird es immer genug Firmen mit Milliardenumsätzen geben, so dass du unweigerlich Millionengehälter für Top-Leute hast - das ist quasi wie ein Naturgesetz, da der Unterschied zwischen einem "guten" oder einem "passablen" Manager eben ganz schnell etliche Millionen beim Umsatz/Gewinn sind. 0,1% Unterschied beim Umsatz sind bei 2,5Mrd eben schon 25 Millionen - das muss man bedenken.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Januar 2019)

Mich stört nur das auf der einen Seite gesagt wir "Videospiele sind so teuer, darum brauchen wir MTAs!" und dann werden die Millionen verteilt in der Führungsetage. Ja, gute Leute sind teuer, aber dann nicht dem Spieler versuchen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen mit der Begründung die Entwicklung der Spiele und deren direkte Kosten wären das Problem. 

Wir haben bei vielen Indie/Kickstarter Projekten gesehen das Leute die die Finanzen im Blick haben wichtig sind, daher macht es sicherlich Sinn dort auch gute Leute zu haben. Aber soweit ich weiß wurde der ja nur Umbesetzt und nicht neu in die Firma geholt, daher finde ich zumindest den Bonus seltsam, gerade in der aktuellen Lage. 

Ansonsten habe ich auch ein Problem mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Managergehälter. Es sollte gesetzlich irgendwie gedeckelt werden, aber das würde dann ja auch die Politiker treffen und ihre Vorstandsposten. ^^
Auf der eine Seite hat man Entwickler die 90 Stunden die Woche arbeiten, dafür meist auch nicht gerade ein Wahnsinnsgehalt bekommen und die ersten sind die gefeuert werden wenn das Projekt durch ist und/oder nicht die (oft unrealistischen) Erwartungen erfüllen konnte. Auf der anderen Seite hat man dann Manager die sicherlich auch viel Arbeiten, aber 1000% mehr verdienen und wenn sie gehen oder gegangen werden, noch einen netten Bonus bekommen, selbst wenn sie mehr oder weniger versagt haben. Hat man ja schon oft genug gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Mich stört nur das auf der einen Seite gesagt wir "Videospiele sind so teuer, darum brauchen wir MTAs!" und dann werden die Millionen verteilt in der Führungsetage. Ja, gute Leute sind teuer, aber dann nicht dem Spieler versuchen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen mit der Begründung die Entwicklung der Spiele und deren direkte Kosten wären das Problem.


 Die Kosten für die Games sind bei weitem der viel größere Teil. Das Gehalt des Managers, also ob der Manager 10 oder 1 Mio verdient, wirst du beim Kaufpreis nicht merken. 



> Ansonsten habe ich auch ein Problem mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Managergehälter.


 Welche "der" ? Der Top 1% ? 10% ? Aller? In D? In den USA? Weltweit? Nur bei Games? Allgemein?

Findest du generell zB 1 Mio schon zu viel, selbst wenn das Unternehmen 50.000 Mitarbeiter und 50Mrd Umsatz hat? Oder sollen die Gehälter vlt. nach Umsatz gedeckelt sein? Ach ja: wer verhandelt dann mit den ca 100 halbwegs relevanten anderen Staaten, in denen größere Firmen sitzen können und ein deutscher Manager hinziehen könnte? Denn in solche Länder würden gute Manager aus Deutschland "fliehen", außer vlt die mit ENORM viel Idealismus. Oder noch schlimmer: deutsche Top-Firmen würden ins Ausland ziehen, weil sie nur dort ihre Wunschmanager einstellen können - dann hast du neben den Steuern der Manager auch noch nen Haufen Steuern der Unternehmen und deren "kleiner" Mitarbeiter nicht mehr in D....   

Du siehst: das ist zwar sicher aus Normalverdienersicht sympathisch, Gehälter zu begrenzen. Einfach ist es aber nicht, eher unmöglich... wir haben ne freie Marktwirtschaft, dazu gehört auch, dass eine Firma selbst entscheiden kann, ob sie glaubt, dass ein Manager für zb 10 Mio diese Mio dann auch wieder reinholt oder ob das auch einer schafft, der nur 100.000 Marktwert hat...  





> Es sollte gesetzlich irgendwie gedeckelt werden, aber das würde dann ja auch die Politiker treffen und ihre Vorstandsposten. ^^


 also, so viele Politiker sind es nun echt nicht, die Vorstandsposten, zumindest (gut) bezahlte haben und DESWEGEN dagegen wären. Etliche von denen, die in einem Vorstand oder Aufsichtsrat sind, sind dies nur ehrenamtlich und sehr oft in Firmen, die eher mit der regionalen Grundversorgung zu tun haben wie zB Flughäfen, Energieversorger usw. - und das sind nur wenige Tage pro Jahr. Viel brisanter ist dabei eine politische Nähe zu manch einem Unternehmen - das Geld der aktuellen Posten ist aber nicht der Faktor. 



> Auf der eine Seite hat man Entwickler die 90 Stunden die Woche arbeiten, dafür meist auch nicht gerade ein Wahnsinnsgehalt bekommen und die ersten sind die gefeuert werden wenn das Projekt durch ist und/oder nicht die (oft unrealistischen) Erwartungen erfüllen konnte. Auf der anderen Seite hat man dann Manager die sicherlich auch viel Arbeiten, aber 1000% mehr verdienen und wenn sie gehen oder gegangen werden, noch einen netten Bonus bekommen, selbst wenn sie mehr oder weniger versagt haben. Hat man ja schon oft genug gesehen.


 Bonus trotz mieser Arbeit stinkt natürlich. Auf der anderen Seite kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass es ohne dieser "Vereinbarung" vor Gericht geht und dann eine noch fettere Abfindung fällig wird...


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Kosten für die Games sind bei weitem der viel größere Teil. Das Gehalt des Managers, also ob der Manager 10 oder 1 Mio verdient, wirst du beim Kaufpreis nicht merken.


Dieser Fall wird ja sicher nicht der einzige sein, wo höhere Summen zugunsten anderer "ungerechtfertigter" Kosten vom Spiel abgezogen werden.
Von daher gehe ich schon davon aus, dass solche Kosten die Qualität/Quantität der Endprodukte (Spiele) beeinflussen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dieser Fall wird ja sicher nicht der einzige sein, wo höhere Summen zugunsten anderer "ungerechtfertigter" Kosten vom Spiel abgezogen werden.
> Von daher gehe ich schon davon aus, dass solche Kosten die Qualität/Quantität der Endprodukte (Spiele) beeinflussen.


 Kann sein, kann aber auch sein, dass der Mann so gute Vorschläge hat, dass man das Budget vergrößern kann. zB nur mal angenommen, er sorgt für eine neue Idee bei der Vermarktung von Overwatch, oder für neue Strukturen bei den Mitarbeitern der Marketingschiene von Overwatch, wodurch dank Mikrotransaktionen innerhalb von wenigen Monaten 10 Mio mehr eingenommen werden als zuvor gedacht - und schon war er sein Gehalt wert und man könnte mehr Geld für neue Games freigeben.


----------



## LostViking (14. Januar 2019)

Da steigt der Gini Koeffizient doch gleich...


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Zwei Punkte, die man bei diesen Summen nicht außer acht lassen sollte. Zum einen ist der allergrößte Teil dieser 15 Mio. ein erfolgsabhängiges Aktienpaket. Da müssen die gesteckten Ziele erstmal erreicht werden. Aber eigene Aktien ausgeben ist für die Firma auf jeden Fall um einiges günstiger als Cash auszuzahlen.

Bei einer Bekannten in der Firma kann zum Beispiel _jeder_ Angestellte für einen, frei festlegbaren, Teil des Gehalts Firmenaktien vergünstigt kaufen, und die Firma legt nochmal die gleiche Zahl Aktien obendrauf. Win-win. 

Der zweite Punkt ist, dass die Zahl dieser Positionen an der Spitze sehr, sehr überschaubar ist. Ähnlich wie bei Herbs Fußballbeispiel. Wenn es blöd läuft, kommt man nach Vetragsende nicht wieder bei einem Verein unter. Und selbst auf niedrigeren Posten gibt es in USA zum Teil recht harte Knebelverträge. Da gibt (gab?) es Sperrfristen, die es einem verbieten ein oder zwei Jahre lang für ein Konkurrenzunternehmen zu arbeiten. Ich glaube, Disney hatte das zum Beispiel damals bei ihren Zeichnern. Im Endeffekt ein Berufsverbot.
Der Vorgänger des CFO hätte ja eigentlich auch nicht mit anderen Firmen reden dürfen.

Dieses Ausfallrisiko will natürlich auch abgedeckt werden. Nichtsdestotrotz aber ein fürstliches Gehalt, keine Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieses Ausfallrisiko will natürlich auch abgedeckt werden. Nichtsdestotrotz natürlich ein fürstliches Gehalt, keine Frage.


 Das ist klar, die Leute haben bei normalem Lebensstil ausgesorgt - aber dass so viel Geld (im Falle von Blizzard auch "literally"  ) im Spiel ist, dafür können die ja nix. Würde eine Top-Spiele-Firma wie Blizzard nur 100 Mio Umsatz machen, würde der Manager für EXAKT die gleiche Arbeit viel weniger bekommen. Er bekommt das Geld eben nicht, weil er "Manager ist", sondern weil er bei einer Firma direkt für einen Umsatzunterschied von 25 Millionen sorgt, wenn er bei den finanziellen Entscheidungen nur 1% besser als ein anderer Manager ist. Ist aber zB einer der Grafiker von Overwatch 1% besser als ein anderer, resultieren daraus keine 25 Mio mehr Umsatz. 

Das ist halt die Realität - man wird nicht für seine Mühe bezahlt, sondern es ist ein Mix aus etlichen Faktoren und am Ende ein "Marktpreis", der nicht zuletzt damit zu tun hat, wie viele Kunden/Fans eine Firma hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Gute Manager sind teuer, deswegen laufen die auch alle aus Deutschland weg bzw. gehen eben auch deutsche Manager gerne ins Ausland, weil sie dort schlicht und ergreifend mehr verdienen als hierzulande. Wobei ich die Gehälter von Top Managern hier persönlich so gerade noch als ausreichend empfinde und auch denke, dass sie in den USA gelegentlich ein wenig übertreiben.

Klar ist, solche Jobs wachsen nicht auf Bäumen und man muss verdammt gut sein um da ranzukommen. Selbst der Manager einer recht lokalen Volksbank mit irgendwas um 200.000 bis 300.000 Jahresgehalt hat halt international studiert und gearbeitet u.a. in Hong Kong, Singapore und irgendwo in den USA, bevor er den Job bekam. Mit allem was eben dazugehört, ständiges umziehen, selten zu Hause. Ich möchte so einen Job nicht wirklich machen, auch wenn das Gehalt gut ist.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wieso? Das Geld ist da,
> dh: Wenn "das Geld da wäre", hättest du auch nichts dagegen, wenn Leute 100e Milliarden pro Monat verdienen würden (und buchstäblich dermassen nicht wissen, wohin mit ihrem Geld, daß sie Gold fressen), während andere am Hungertuch nagen und froh sein können, wenn morgen überhaupt was auf dem Tisch steht...?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> dh: Wenn "das Geld da wäre", hättest du auch nichts dagegen, wenn Leute 100e Milliarden pro Monat verdienen würden (und buchstäblich dermassen nicht wissen, wohin mit ihrem Geld, daß sie Gold fressen), während andere am Hungertuch nagen und froh sein können, wenn morgen überhaupt was auf dem Tisch steht...?


 Jein. Ich finde, die sollten dann große Teile des Gehaltes spenden. Aber zu verlangen, dass sie der Firmenführung bei den Verhandlungen sagen "btw, mehr als 500.000 will ich nicht" wäre absolut grotesk.

Aber allein Deine Übertreibung ist schon völliger Schwachsinn, denn "das Geld ist da" bedeutet, dass die Firma es sich leisten kann oder was sie sich an Zusatzgewinn im Vergleich zu einem anderen Kandidaten verspricht. Und mehrere hundert Mrd sind nun echt völliger Käse.  Da gibt es also selbstverständlich Grenzen. Wenn eine Firma sich vom besten Kandidaten bis zu 100 Mio mehr Gewinn in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren verspricht, wird sie ihm keinesfalls 30 Mio oder mehr pro Jahr bezahlen, das ist doch klar.





> Ähm, ... was meinst du, wie erfolgreich zB Apple wäre, wenn dort keiner putzen würde ...?
> Oder Fußballspieler, wenn keiner sich um die Rasenpflege kümmern würde? Wie beliebt wären wohl die Spiele, wenn keiner die Zuschauertribüne im Stadion putzen würde?


 Das hab ich doch ebenfalls geschrieben, dass die Leute wichtig sind - nur sind bestimmte Positionen um Welten einfacher zu besetzen, so dass die Vergütung nun mal niedriger ist, UND wenn man für so einen "kleinen" Job keine soooo dolle Kraft hat, fällt dies kaum ins Gewicht, gerade bei größeren Unternehmen. 




> Und wieso müssen die mit durchschnittlich 111.000 Euro/Monat über das 50fache(!) einer Putzkraft verdienen?


 Die "müssen" nicht, es ist nun mal genug Geld da (bzw. falls man einen Retter sucht: die möglichen Verluste sind so hoch, dass man bereit ist, zu deren Vermeidung sehr viel zu zahlen), und gerade wenn eine Firma sehr viel Umsatz hat, sucht sie sich möglichst gute Leute, und von denen gibt es halt nicht viele. "gute Putzfrauen" gibt es aber etliche, und ob das Klo nun durch die Putzkraft A "sauber" oder die teurere Putzfrau B "mega sauber" gemacht wird, bringt der Firma keinen Zusatzgewinn, so dass sie die billigste Kraft einstellt, die den Job "ordentlich" macht - ordentlich reicht im Management aber nicht. 

Und wenn du jetzt fragst: "wieso ist Geld für einen Manager da, aber nicht für mehr Gehalt der Putzfrau? " - klar wäre auch genug Geld da, damit die Putzfrau mehr bekommt - aber warum soll die Firma ihr mehr zahlen, wenn eine andere es für weniger genau so gut macht? Da hat man eben genug Auswahl, bei Managern aber nicht.




> Und schon wieder: Was hat die Menge der unter einem stehenden *Mit*arbeiter mit der Höhe des Gehaltes zu tun?


 Was ist das denn jetzt eine für Dein Niveau echt blöde Frage -  verarschst Du mich jetzt? ^^  Wenn du für mehr Leute und Umsatz verantwortlich bist, dann ist es doch klar, dass du im Zweifel auch mehr verdienst als jemand, der für weniger verantwortlich ist. Wenn du in der Lage bist, die Effizienz von Mitarbeitern oder des Unternehmens insgesamt um 2% zu steigern, dann bedeutet das für die Firma ja auch einen höheren Gewinn, wenn sie 10.000 und nicht nur 1.000 Mitarbeiter und/oder 5 Mrd und nicht nur 50 Mio Umsatz hat. Daher ist eine Firma bereit, mehr Gehalt zu bieten, um einen Top-Manager zu bekommen, wenn sie mehr Personal und/oder Umsatz hat als eine kleinere Firma. Da gibt es einen simplen logischen Zusammenhang.  

Klar: wenn es etliche arbeitslose Top-Manager geben würde, dann würden die Firmen sagen "leck mich, ich biete Dir 500€ im Monat, da stehen noch 20 andere vor der Tür, die den Job machen wollen" - aber Manager sind eben keine Putzfrauen... 

Aber so ist es halt nicht. Und gerade für die Mitarbeiter ist es bei großen Unternehmen auch nicht so relevant, ob der Manager nun eine oder 2 Millionen verdient. Auch deswegen ist die Relation zur Anzahl der Angestellten nicht unwichtig. Wenn der der Chef einer 100-Mann-Firma 2 Mio pro Jahr verdient, könnten die Mitarbeiter jeweils satte 10.000€ pro Jahr mehr bekommen, wenn der Chef "nur" 1 Mio bekäme. Geht es aber um eine Firma mit 10.000 Angestellten, dann sind es nur noch 100€ pro Jahr.




> Äh ... und? Deshalb soll es jetzt richtig sein, wenn einzelne so viel "verdienen", daß sie davon 50 Familien versorgen können, während andere Mehrfachjobs haben müssen, um überhaupt irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen?


 Wer spricht denn von "richtig" ? Es ist halt eine logische Folge und rational zu erklären, das ist alles. 

Das Geld ist da, eine Firma kann ganz klar berechnen, wie viel mehr Gewinn ein Manager  einbringen kann, und dementsprechend hoch kann das Gehalt sein. Und da gute Manager selten sind, sind die Gehälter eben hoch. Auch bei vielen Facharbeitern sind in den letzten Jahren die Gehälter stark gestiegen, weil sie Mangelware sind, und die Grenze gibt halt der Betrag vor, der trotz des höheren Gehaltes noch für die Firma übrig bleibt. Nur sind das bei Arbeitern nicht gleich Millionen, bei Managern für große Konzerne aber eben doch. 



> Ähm, doch, es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Stundenlohn".


 Verdreh mir jetzt nicht die Worte, du weißt ganz genau, dass ich meinte: man wird nicht nur für die Zeit bezahlt, sondern für den Mix aus Können, Ausbildung, Produktivität und am Ende auch noch für die Zeit, aber eben nicht NUR für die Zeit. 



> Womit du gerade bewiesen hast, daß es *nicht* darum geht, was man kann, sondern wie groß das Angebot an Ersatzkräften ist.


 Unfug, es geht um beides. Bei Top-Managern ist es nur so, dass es eben sehr wenige gibt, die das Können vorweisen, was die Firma gerne hätte. Bei Putzfrauen aber gibt es ein Überangebot, da nimmt eine Firma natürlich jemanden aus der Gruppe, die GENUG können, aber dabei dann am wenigsten verlangen. Ob die Putzfrau dann "gut" oder "sehr gut" ist, spielt bei einem Großkonzern keine Rolle. Die Kleinigkeiten, die ggf  relativ "teuer" werden können, bringt man den Leuten dann per Schulung bei und kontrolliert das mit passenden Vorgesetzten. Aber das Führen einer Firma kann man nicht erst nach Einstellung noch "optimieren". 



> Und je nachdem, ob und welche Hygienevorschrift die Putzfrau verletzt hat, könnte ein enormer Imageverlust oder gar eine Schließung der Filiale dabei rauskommen …


 ja sicher, das sind aber trotzdem keine Riesenbeträge, die auch nur Ansatzweise mit dem Konzernmanagement zu vergleichen sind. Die Firma geht das Risiko ein, dass eine "kleine Arbeitskraft" mal was falsch macht, da dies so gut wie nie ganz extreme Folgen hat, die man mit einer teureren Kraft hätte vermeiden können.



> Im Kommunismus wäre es kein "Naturgesetz" ...


 Jein, Da läuft das dann eben unter der Hand. Die "Top-Leute" bekommen Bestechungsgelder oder besondere Zuwendungen usw., und am Ende hat ein Top-Manager dann trotzdem die größere Bude und wird jeden Tag zum Essen eingeladen, und die Putzfrau haust in einem Verschlag und nagt an einer Scheibe Brot vom Vortag....   



> Sprich: Das ist nur ein "Naturgesetz",  solange der kapitalistische Grundgedanke, daß "mehr" zu haben was Erstrebenswertes sei, egal, ob man es braucht oder nicht, vorhanden ist.


 Nö, das ist einfach etwas menschliches und käme auch im Kommunismus vor, auch da würden viele danach streben, etwas "besseres" zu sein. Selbst bei zB Star Trek: da gibt es zwar kein Geld, aber dafür "kloppen" sich einige der Leute um Posten & co, weil sie dadurch dann auch etwas "besseres" sind, und wenn sie scheitern bricht eine Welt zusammen.

Es macht ja auch nicht jeder Top-Verdiener so, dass er das Maximum rausholen will und immer mehr haben will. Es gibt oft genug Leute, die mehr verdienen könnten und trotzdem lieber einen Job annehmen, bei dem sie sich wohler fühlen. Oder bei nicht ganz so großen Unternehmen auch Leute, die auf Gehalt verzichten, damit das Unternehmen insgesamt besser dasteht, zb im Sport kommt das ab und an vor: da verzichten Spieler auf NOCH mehr Gehalt, damit sich das Team 1-2 Spieler leisten kann, um das Team zu stärken und am Ende mehr Erfolg zu haben. 

So oder so: wenn man weiß, was man verdienen könnte , und dann bei einem Angebot trotzdem sagt "nee, ich will nur 1/10 davon", dann muss man echt mächtig einen an der Klatsche haben. Menschenfreunde spenden dann ja auch einiges oder gründen Firmen, in denen wieder neue Leute Arbeit finden, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Es sitzt ja nicht jeder, der Millionen verdient, auf seiner Kohle und handelt rein egoistisch.



Und das "Übel" der Schlechtverdiener hat weniger mit hohen Top-Gehältern zu tun, sondern VIEL mehr damit, dass wir alle "geizig" sind. Würden die Putzfrauen und Poststellen-Lakaien und Fließbandschrauber usw. bei Ford 10% mehr verdienen, dann wäre das Auto eben auch teurer, und kaum einer kauft es noch - und dann kann Ford dichtmachen. Oder würde das Personal bei Amazon mehr verdienen, würde man rummeckern, warum denn die Sachen teuer werden. Oder zB Essen: ne Pizza vom Lieferdienst über 7€? Was für ein Wucher! Aber dann meckern, dass der Lieferant beim Amt aufstocken muss...  Da sind wir alle also mit dran beteiligt, wenn aber einige Top-Leute ihre Millionen auf andere Angestellte verteilen würden, würde das kaum was ändern.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und schon war er sein Gehalt wert und man könnte mehr Geld für neue Games freigeben.


So wird sein!


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von "richtig" ?


Ich. 

Daß man das nicht einfach "beheben" kann, ist mir doch auch klar.



> Und wenn du jetzt fragst: "wieso ist Geld für einen Manager da, aber nicht für mehr Gehalt der Putzfrau? " - klar wäre auch genug Geld da, damit die Putzfrau mehr bekommt - aber warum soll die Firma ihr mehr zahlen, wenn eine andere es für weniger genau so gut macht?


Weil es gerechter wäre? 



> Wenn du für mehr Leute und Umsatz verantwortlich bist, dann ist es doch klar, dass du im Zweifel auch mehr verdienst als jemand, der für weniger verantwortlich ist.


Ich sag ja gar nicht, daß ein Top Manager *dasselbe* bekommen sollte wie eine Putzfrau - aber die Relation stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Niemand "verdient" eine Millionengehalt/Jahr.



> Jein, Da läuft das dann eben unter der Hand. Die "Top-Leute" bekommen Bestechungsgelder oder besondere Zuwendungen usw.,


Wenn du eh davon ausgehst, daß die AN das System illegal bescheißen kannst du dir noch das tollste System ausdenken und es zum Scheitern deklarieren.



> Und das "Übel" der Schlechtverdiener hat weniger mit hohen Top-Gehältern zu tun, sondern VIEL mehr damit, dass wir alle "geizig" sind. Würden die Putzfrauen und Poststellen-Lakaien und Fließbandschrauber usw. bei Ford 10% mehr verdienen, dann wäre das Auto eben auch teurer, und kaum einer kauft es noch - und dann kann Ford dichtmachen.


Prima: weniger Staus & Umweltverschmutzung, größerer Ausbau des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs. 
Zudem könnte man da ggfalls durchaus mit Subventionen gegenlenken.



> Oder würde das Personal bei Amazon mehr verdienen, würde man rummeckern, warum denn die Sachen teuer werden.


Oder schlicht nicht mehr bei Amazon einkaufen, sondern wieder verstärkt bei den Läden vor Ort. 



> Oder zB Essen: ne Pizza vom Lieferdienst über 7€? Was für ein Wucher!


Äh ... abgesehen von der Margerita-, Salami- und Zwiebelpizza kosten Pizzen per Lieferdienst hier >7 Euro ... und das finde ich völlig angemessen.


----------



## w3stsch0 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mir mehr zahlen lassen.
Überlegt mal was dem alles für scheiss zeiten bevor stehen xD

Wirklich nicht zu beneiden


----------



## devilsreject (15. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei Fußballprofis doch auch nicht anders. Die (vermeintlichen) Top-Leute sind nun mal teuer, sonst holt ein Konkurrent den Manager, und es IST ne Menge Geld im Spiel, also gibt es auch hohe Gehälter für die, die man nicht so leicht ersetzen kann. Die Firma ist sich halt sicher, dass es sich rentiert und einer, der vlt "nur" 1 Mio bekommt am Ende teurer ist als ein Top-Mann, der den Laden richtig in den Griff bekommt.



Rentabilität spielt natürlich eine große Rolle, jedoch haben für mich Menschen keinen Wert von über 100 Mio Euro nur weil die ein bisschen auf dem Platz rumlaufen und gelegentlich mal ne Kugel ins Tor balancieren. Klar betrachtet man das große ganze fallen die 100 Mio. natürlich nicht ins Gewicht. 



> Für den "kleinen Mann" sieht das dann logischerweise extrem krass aus, weil es einfach nur viel Geld ist UND es in einer Phase bekannt wird, wo von "sparen sparen sparen" die Rede ist.



Stimmt, wobei Personalauswechseln auch wenn es teurer ist ja nicht grundsätzlich sparen ausschließt. Wenn die person fähiger ist spart diese weit mehr ein als Sie kostet, oder schafft eben mehr Kpitalgeber herbei die das Kapital erhöhen.



> Aber man muss mal bedenken, wie viele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat, von den angeschlossenen Partnerfirmen erst gar nicht zu reden. Ein paar Tausend werden das sein, sagen wir mal 5000 Leute, d.h. "pro Mann" bekommt der Manager dann quasi 3000$ aufs Jahr gerechnet, sofern er das JEDES Jahr bekommt (es ist ja ein Riesenteil in Form eines Aktienpaketes, das er sicher nur 1x bekommt UND wo er auch das Risiko hat, dass es an Wert verliert, wenn er schlecht arbeitet).



Die Frage die sich gute Chefetagen früher automatisch gefragt haben waren: Wer ist in unserem Unternehmen Leistungsträger, der braucht mehr Gehalt.

Gibt es heute leider nicht, in börsennotierten Unternehmen geht es zu wie in der Bundesliga, grad was Schlüsselpositionen rund ums Management angeht. Da weiss man nie was man einkauft. Wenn Bayern Ronaldo kauft bedeutet das ja auch nicht das deswegen die Meisterschaft gesichert wäre. Allerdings frech wird es die Leute dann wirklich nichts gebracht haben und zu einer schei... Leistung auch noch eine saftige Abfindung bekommen.



> Wäre jemand Chef einer Firma mit 10 Leuten und würde nur 30.000$ verdienen, würde man ihn bemitleiden...



Das ist richtig, jedoch haben Kleinunternehmer und mittelständische Unternehmen meist eine wesentlich größere Bodenhaftung, so das die chefs dort auch auf Gehalt verzichten um die Firma auch mal am laufen zu halten und den Mitarbeitern weiterhin einen Job mit Bezahlung zu bieten. Soziale verantwortung ist da das Stichwort, welches börsennotierte Unternehmen garnicht kennen. 



> Der Umsatz von Blizzard liegt bei über 2,5 Mrd Dollar, da sind 15 Mio wiederum ein Klacks. d.h. sein Gehalt ist unter 1% vom Umsatz.



Der Umsatz alleine sagt garnichts über die Rentabilität aus. Wenn dann wenigstens den Reingewinn, und dort könnte _(rein Spekulativ ohne Wahrheitsgehalt)_ sein Gehalt 10, 20, oder 30% ausmachen.



> So sollte man das halt AUCH sehen, es gibt immer zwei Seiten....  ob es trotzdem ZU viel ist, können wir kleinen Leute glaub ich nicht beurteilen, das kommt dann eher als Neid und Missgunst rüber und nicht grad als fachlich fundierte Meinung, wenn man sich darüber aufregt....



Da bin ich absolut bei dir, die Newsmeldung löst bei uns erstmal Empörung aus, was wie wirklich los ist, und wie es um die finanziellen Möglichkeiten bestellt ist weiß keiner von uns. Man sollte aber trotzdem nicht vergessen wie Blizzard sich in letzter Zeit bei seinen Kunden in Erinnerung gerufen haben. BlizzCon, Diablo, WoW BFA. Da ist so eine Meldung natürlich nicht wirklich gut für die Public Relation.


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Januar 2019)

Ich bin ja absolut dafür dass Leute in höheren Positionen mehr Geld verdienen, aber so viel? Und dann verdienen die Support-Mitarbeiter so wenig das sie noch bei ihren Eltern oder in einer WG leben müssen...


----------



## Holyangel (15. Januar 2019)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Ich bin ja absolut dafür dass Leute in höheren Positionen mehr Geld verdienen, aber so viel? Und dann verdienen die Support-Mitarbeiter so wenig das sie noch bei ihren Eltern oder in einer WG leben müssen...



So in etwa sehe ich es auch, es ist schwer den Mitarbeitern Sparmaßnahmen und ggfl Kündigungen zu vermitteln, auch straffere Arbeitsbedingungen, und dann bei den top <1% den Lukas rauszuhaun 
Und wenn sie dann am Ende doch nicht den entscheidenden Erfolg bringen, kommen nochmals Millionen als Abfindung hinzu.


----------



## pcg-veteran (15. Januar 2019)

Die im Artikel genannten Zahlen sind ein guter Grund, endlich das seit Jahren laufende WoW-Abo zu kündigen. Solche kostspieligen Personalien möchte man als Spieler einfach nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Loosa (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn "das Geld da wäre", hättest du auch nichts dagegen, wenn Leute 100e Milliarden pro Monat verdienen würden (und buchstäblich dermassen nicht wissen, wohin mit ihrem Geld, daß sie Gold fressen), während andere am Hungertuch nagen und froh sein können, wenn morgen überhaupt was auf dem Tisch steht...?



Etwas ab vom Thema, aber das ist eine veraltete, viel zu düstere Sichtweise auf die Welt. In den letzten 20 Jahren ist Armut weltweit enorm zurückgegangen. 91% der Bevölkerung lebt in Ländern mit mittlerem oder hohem Einkommen. Die 75% mit mittlerem Einkommen können sich Lebensmittel leisten und ihre Kinder in die Schule schicken. Die meisten Menschen haben Zugang zu sauberem Wasser und die meisten Kinder sind geimpft.

Was wir uns unter klassischen Entwicklungsländern vorstellen, immer von Hunger und Krankheit bedroht, macht noch 6% der Weltbevölkerung aus. Natürlich muss man weiter gegen diese extreme Armut kämpfen. Aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass wohl kein Gehaltsverzicht eines Managers an den Zuständen in Afghanistan oder Somalia etwas ändern würde.

Und in den USA sind nicht nur die Top-Einkommen immens, auch Philanthropie ist dort fest verankert. Darüber _wie_ diese Gelder eingesetzt werden kann man streiten. Aber dass Bill Gates immer mehr Milliardäre hinter sich versammelt, die mindestens 50% ihres Vermögens spenden wollen, ist beeindrucken.  Warren Buffet hat 99% seines Vermögens zugesagt.


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Etwas ab vom Thema, aber das ist eine veraltete, viel zu düstere Sichtweise auf die Welt. In den letzten 20 Jahren ist Armut weltweit enorm zurückgegangen. 91% der Bevölkerung lebt in Ländern mit mittlerem oder hohem Einkommen.


Dass allerdings der Schuldenberg der Staaten (und Bewohner) weltweit wachsen und wenn das Kreditsystem kollabiert, der Mittelstand ganz schlecht ausschaut, sollte man dabei aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## xaan (15. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und in den USA sind nicht nur die Top-Einkommen immens, auch Philanthropie ist dort fest verankert. Darüber _wie_ diese Gelder eingesetzt werden kann man streiten. Aber dass Bill Gates immer mehr Milliardäre hinter sich versammelt, die mindestens 50% ihres Vermögens spenden wollen, ist beeindrucken.  Warren Buffet hat 99% seines Vermögens zugesagt.


Ich finde das sehr löblich. 
Aber besser fände ich dennoch ein System, in dem solche Spenden gar nicht erst notwendig sind, weil es von alleine funktioniert.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Daß man das nicht einfach "beheben" kann, ist mir doch auch klar.
> 
> ...



Im Zweifel sorgt ein Manager dafür, dass viele "Putzfrauen" einen Job haben. Aus Sicht der "Putzfrau" sollte der Manager also eigentlich gar nicht genug dafür bekommen können, dass er ihr überhaupt Arbeit ermöglicht. Aber ich weiß, wir leben in einer Welt des Neides. Der verdient *ZU* gut, dass darf nicht sein. 

Und Millionengehälter verdient eben auch kaum ein Manager, es sei denn, er ist eben in einer extrem lukrativen Firma oder in einer mit etlichen Tausend angestellten. 

Das Durchschnittsgehalt von Managern in Deutschland beträgt 78.000 Euro! 

Die beiden bestverdienensten Manager in Deutschland sind die Leiter von SAP und VW mit ca. 13 und 10 Millionen Gehalt. Also Führungskräfte in Milliarden-Unternehmen. Und ich weiß nicht wieviel die Putzfrau bei SAP oder VW verdient aber die "normalen" Mitarbeiter dort verdienen auch überdurchschnittlich. Ich habe damals nur gestaunt, als ich gehört habe, was ein einfacher Industriemechaniker bei VW für ein Gehalt bekommt. Das ist teils das Doppelte von "normalen" Firmen. Das liegt eben daran, dass VW so erfolgreich ist. Was eben letztlich den Managern zu verdanken ist. Also auch hier, die normalen Arbeiter dürfen den Managern dankbar sein, denn sonst würden sie erheblich weniger verdienen.

Und ich denke, dieser Verdienst der Manager, den kann man ihnen schon vernünftig vergüten. Wie ich bereits oben anführte, ich finde die generellen Managergehälter gerade in Deutschland eigentlich zu niedrig. Im Gegenzug dazu die USA wo die drei Top-Manager dann tatsächlich bei 100 Millionen, 70 Millionen und 60 Millionen angesiedelt sind. Was ich dann auch für arg übertrieben halte. Allerdings zeigen auch die Sprünge im "Gehalt" bei den Dreien, dass sie durchaus auch Ausnahmen sind. 

Aber 10 bis 15 Millionen Gehalt für den Manager eines Milliarden-Unternehmens ist denke ich fair und angebracht. 

Auch hier noch mal bzgl. Neid-Debatte. Die arbeiten oft 60 bis 100 Stunden in der Woche, sind oftmals sechs Monate übers Jahr verteilt nicht zu Hause. Wer Bock auf sowas hat soll halt BWL studieren und sich dann als Genie hervortun und sich so einen Job sichern ... Viel Spaß!


----------



## devilsreject (15. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im Zweifel sorgt ein Manager dafür, dass viele "Putzfrauen" einen Job haben. Aus Sicht der "Putzfrau" sollte der Manager also eigentlich gar nicht genug dafür bekommen können, dass er ihr überhaupt Arbeit ermöglicht. Aber ich weiß, wir leben in einer Welt des Neides. Der verdient *ZU* gut, dass darf nicht sein.



Sie sind aber auch im gleichen Maße an Kündigungen beteiligt. Wo jüngst der Kaeser von Siemens den Laden dicht macht im Osten mit der Aussage die Produkte würden nicht gebrucht um dann das gleiche in den USA und Fernost zu produzieren. 



> Und Millionengehälter verdient eben auch kaum ein Manager, es sei denn, er ist eben in einer extrem lukrativen Firma oder in einer mit etlichen Tausend angestellten.
> Das Durchschnittsgehalt von Managern in Deutschland beträgt 78.000 Euro!



Das ist wohl richtig, aber man darf natürlich Bonis und Abfindungen aus der Rechnung nicht rausnehmen. Letzere werden ja auch bei schlechter Leistung bezahlt.



> Die beiden bestverdienensten Manager in Deutschland sind die Leiter von SAP und VW mit ca. 13 und 10 Millionen Gehalt. Also Führungskräfte in Milliarden-Unternehmen. Und ich weiß nicht wieviel die Putzfrau bei SAP oder VW verdient aber die "normalen" Mitarbeiter dort verdienen auch überdurchschnittlich. Ich habe damals nur gestaunt, als ich gehört habe, was ein einfacher Industriemechaniker bei VW für ein Gehalt bekommt. Das ist teils das Doppelte von "normalen" Firmen. Das liegt eben daran, dass VW so erfolgreich ist. Was eben letztlich den Managern zu verdanken ist. Also auch hier, die normalen Arbeiter dürfen den Managern dankbar sein, denn sonst würden sie erheblich weniger verdienen.



Da mag ich dir arg widersprechen. Letzlich im Falle von VW ist es eher so das die Arbeiter am Band, im Design usw den ausschlag geben, ohne die gute und qualitativ hohe Arbeit wäre VW nicht da wo sie sind. Den Managern widerum ist es zu verdanken, das sich VW, Skoda, Leon und je nach Ausstattung Audi alle gleich anfühlen. 



> Und ich denke, dieser Verdienst der Manager, den kann man ihnen schon vernünftig vergüten. Wie ich bereits oben anführte, ich finde die generellen Managergehälter gerade in Deutschland eigentlich zu niedrig. Im Gegenzug dazu die USA wo die drei Top-Manager dann tatsächlich bei 100 Millionen, 70 Millionen und 60 Millionen angesiedelt sind. Was ich dann auch für arg übertrieben halte. Allerdings zeigen auch die Sprünge im "Gehalt" bei den Dreien, dass sie durchaus auch Ausnahmen sind.



Nun es gab mal eine Zeit, besonders in Deutschland, wo Großunternehmen Gewinne in Rücklagen steuerten oder gar zur Finanzierung der Erweiterung ausgegeben haben. Mittlerweile haben Großunternehme den Staat in der hand, erhalten Subventionen und werden auch sonst fürstlich gepampert. Volkswagen ist da das beste Beispiel. Die Mitarbeiter in Emden und Wolfsburg waren im letzten Jahr in Teilen auf Kurzarbeit. Die Kosten um den Lohn gleichauf zu halten wurden aber voll auf den Steuerzahler verteilt. gleichzeitig bekammen die Jungs und Mädels bei VW dann am Ende des Jahres einen Bonus. Im Schniit gabs bis 8.000€ pro Beschäftigten.  



> Aber 10 bis 15 Millionen Gehalt für den Manager eines Milliarden-Unternehmens ist denke ich fair und angebracht.



Das hört oft und viel gepaart mit dem Vorwurf von purem Neid. Warum aber genau hat ein Mensch, der auch nur arbeitet soviel Geld verdient? Eine Krankenschwester oder eine Altenpflegerin aber nicht mal einen Bruchteil davon? Diese Menschen leisten im gegensatz zu "Top"managern wirklich etwas und haben auch direkt Einfluss an Leben und Tod der zu Pflegenden. Klar ist das ein Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen, aber bislang hat noch keiner wirklich überzeugende Argumente für die Wahnsinns Gehälter der Manager gelifert. Von Sportlern mal ganz abgesehen.



> Auch hier noch mal bzgl. Neid-Debatte. Die arbeiten oft 60 bis 100 Stunden in der Woche, sind oftmals sechs Monate übers Jahr verteilt nicht zu Hause. Wer Bock auf sowas hat soll halt BWL studieren und sich dann als Genie hervortun und sich so einen Job sichern ... Viel Spaß!



Das ist doch kein wirkliches Argument, Ärtze und niedere Pflegeberufe haben weitaus gleiche Arbeitszeiten und arbeiten darüber hinaus auch noch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen rund um die Uhr, die Verantwortung ist direkt und die haben nicht die Möglichkeit den urlaub auch noch als Spesen zu verrechnen. Das ist also Blödsinn, durch die Bank weg gibt es eine vielzahl an Berufen die ähnliches den Menschen abverlangen, die aber richtig Mies bezahlt werden.


Versteh mich nicht falsch grundsätzlich bin ich in der Meinung ganz bei dir, jedoch sollte man es sich nicht zu leicht machen.


----------



## Loosa (15. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass allerdings der Schuldenberg der Staaten (und Bewohner) weltweit wachsen und wenn das Kreditsystem kollabiert, der Mittelstand ganz schlecht ausschaut, sollte man dabei aber nicht vergessen.



Natürlich. Schulden sind ja auch in Europa ein ziemliches Problem. Und die Zeichen für die nächste Wirtschaftskrise häufen sich. Was für viele mit Sicherheit kein Spaß wird. Mir ging es nur darum, dass die Welt bei weitem nicht so schlimm ist, wie wir uns das oft vorstellen (ja, ich lese gerade Factfulness - bissi was Positives für's neue Jahr ).

Es müsste schon eine apokalyptische Katastrophe passieren, um uns hier unter das physische Existenzminimum zu drücken. Also das, was man für's nackte Überleben benötigt. In der Schweiz wären das, was, so €5000 im Monat?


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Natürlich. Schulden sind ja auch in Europa ein ziemliches Problem. Und die Zeichen für die nächste Wirtschaftskrise häufen sich. Was für viele mit Sicherheit kein Spaß wird. Mir ging es nur darum, dass die Welt bei weitem nicht so schlimm ist, wie wir uns das oft vorstellen (ja, ich lese gerade Factfulness - bissi was Positives für's neue Jahr ).



Und ich höre grade* Machtbeben: Die Welt vor der größten Wirtschaftskrise aller Zeiten - Hintergründe, Risiken, Chancen.*
http://forum.pcgames.de/spielwiese/7927071-lest-ihr-gerade-53.html#post10206688


Das stimmt mich jetzt nicht ganz sooo zuversichtlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Sie sind aber auch im gleichen Maße an Kündigungen beteiligt. Wo jüngst der Kaeser von Siemens den Laden dicht macht im Osten mit der Aussage die Produkte würden nicht gebrucht um dann das gleiche in den USA und Fernost zu produzieren.


Ist dumm für die Leute vor Ort, das ist aber auch alles. Die in USA und Fernost freuen sich dafür dann. Gleicht sich also letztlich aus.



> Das ist wohl richtig, aber man darf natürlich Bonis und Abfindungen aus der Rechnung nicht rausnehmen. Letzere werden ja auch bei schlechter Leistung bezahlt.


Also bei um 80.000 Jahresgehalt machen Boni den Kohl nicht fett. Dass sind in solchen Fällen dann auch maximal ein paar Tausender.



> Da mag ich dir arg widersprechen. Letzlich im Falle von VW ist es eher so das die Arbeiter am Band, im Design usw den ausschlag geben, ohne die gute und qualitativ hohe Arbeit wäre VW nicht da wo sie sind. Den Managern widerum ist es zu verdanken, das sich VW, Skoda, Leon und je nach Ausstattung Audi alle gleich anfühlen.


Hmm, ich könnte jetzt anfangen ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern, lasse es aus Sicherheitsgründen aber lieber. Nur soviel, VW stellt extreme Anforderungen an OEMs und das sind die, die viele Teile Konstruieren und Bauen. 

Das mit dem Gleich anfühlen ist übrigens natürlich den Kunden geschuldet, insbesondere die deutschen wollen keine hübschen Autos sondern eben "unauffällige", konservative. 

Der Rest kauft VW eben wegen der Zuverlässigkeit und der guten Motoren. Und ja, da werden viele lachen aber es gibt kaum Hersteller, die so niedrigen Verbrauch erzielen können. Dieselskandal hin oder her. Einfach mal schauen, was andere Automarken so schlucken. 



> Nun es gab mal eine Zeit, besonders in Deutschland, wo Großunternehmen Gewinne in Rücklagen steuerten oder gar zur Finanzierung der Erweiterung ausgegeben haben. Mittlerweile haben Großunternehme den Staat in der hand, erhalten Subventionen und werden auch sonst fürstlich gepampert. Volkswagen ist da das beste Beispiel. Die Mitarbeiter in Emden und Wolfsburg waren im letzten Jahr in Teilen auf Kurzarbeit. Die Kosten um den Lohn gleichauf zu halten wurden aber voll auf den Steuerzahler verteilt. gleichzeitig bekammen die Jungs und Mädels bei VW dann am Ende des Jahres einen Bonus. Im Schniit gabs bis 8.000€ pro Beschäftigten.


Dir ist klar, dass Volkswagen dem Staat gehört? 

Apropos Rücklagen und Investitionen. General Motors ist da ein perfektes Negativbeispiel. Die vergeben Managerposten nämlich nur für zwei Jahre. D.h. der Manager schaut in der Zeit, dass am Ende ein ordentliches Plus auf dem Konto steht, damit er eine gute Bilanz für seinen nächsten Job vorzuweisen hat. Entsprechend wird nicht investiert sondern nur ausgequetscht was eben langfristig dazu führt, dass sie technologisch ins Hintertreffen geraten, damit nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig sind und somit letztlich langsam aber sicher den Bach runtergehen. 

Diese zwei Jahres Regel haben mehrere, bei einer bestimmten Supermarktkette wird dann aber nur versetzt und sie verlieren nicht den Job. 

Sinn dahinter ist es lokales Networking zu unterbinden und somit Bevorzugung und Bestechungsmöglichkeiten zu minimieren. 





> Das hört oft und viel gepaart mit dem Vorwurf von purem Neid. Warum aber genau hat ein Mensch, der auch nur arbeitet soviel Geld verdient? Eine Krankenschwester oder eine Altenpflegerin aber nicht mal einen Bruchteil davon? Diese Menschen leisten im gegensatz zu "Top"managern wirklich etwas und haben auch direkt Einfluss an Leben und Tod der zu Pflegenden. Klar ist das ein Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen, aber bislang hat noch keiner wirklich überzeugende Argumente für die Wahnsinns Gehälter der Manager gelifert. Von Sportlern mal ganz abgesehen.


Sportler und Stars sind noch mal ein anderes Thema, die haben ihren Wert ja durch die Popularität. Wenn 1 Milliarde Menschen sie schauen und sich von ihnen unterhalten lassen, dann sind sie entsprechend viel wert. 

Bei dem anderen ist es eben der gewählte Beruf. Wie oft sage ich gerade zu jungen weiblichen Bekannten / Verwandten, lerne / studiere NICHT das, da verdienst du nichts. Die Antwort ist in der Regel, mir ist der Verdienst egal, Hauptsache es gefällt mir. 

Tja, jedem steht es frei Abitur zu machen, BWL zu studieren, bei Firmen klinken zu putzen, Kontakte zu erstellen und sich überall einzuschleimen und zu hoffen, dann irgendwann einen Job mit guten Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten zu finden. 
Je mehr es versuchen, desto höher wird natürlich der Druck auf den Einzelnen.

Viele Manager haben nicht umsonst mit Mitte 40 ihren ersten Herzinfarkt. Diese Lebens- und Arbeitsstil ist halt höchst ungesund.




> Das ist doch kein wirkliches Argument, Ärtze und niedere Pflegeberufe haben weitaus gleiche Arbeitszeiten und arbeiten darüber hinaus auch noch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen rund um die Uhr, die Verantwortung ist direkt und die haben nicht die Möglichkeit den urlaub auch noch als Spesen zu verrechnen. Das ist also Blödsinn, durch die Bank weg gibt es eine vielzahl an Berufen die ähnliches den Menschen abverlangen, die aber richtig Mies bezahlt werden.


Also ein normaler Arzt verdient mehr als ein normaler Manager ... soviel dazu. 

Und Angestellte haben normale 40 Stunden Woche. Schau dir mal die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu Überstunden an. Die sind sehr streng. Da kommt keiner auf 60 und mehr Stunden. 



> Versteh mich nicht falsch grundsätzlich bin ich in der Meinung ganz bei dir, jedoch sollte man es sich nicht zu leicht machen.


Keine Sorge, mache ich nicht. Ich finde halt dieses häufige Stammtisch-Gabashe von Managern fehl am Platz.


----------



## Kartamus (15. Januar 2019)

Und da schreien die Neider auf...


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2019)

Von mir aus kann der Manager ruhig seine Millionen im Jahr bekommen. Ob das nun gerecht ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Mir ist das, offen gestanden, ziemlich Wurst. Wäre ich Manager, ich würde auch den Job nehmen, bei dem ich  2 Million, statt 1 Million verdienen würde. 

Für mich steht nicht zur Debatte, ob ein Manager weniger verdienen sollte. Vielmehr ist für mich die Frage, ob andere mehr verdienen sollten. Und hier einfach mal ein klares Ja.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es gerechter wäre?


 ja sicher wäre es gerechter, aber was willst du denn machen? Ein Unternehmen versucht, Gewinne zu machen. Und dann suchen die immer die Personen mit dem besten "Preis-Leistungsverhältnis" - und da viele Tätigkeiten nun mal jeder "Doof" kann, übertrieben gesagt, wird es immer Jobs geben, die schlecht bezahlt sind, und die wiederum schwierigen Jobs, die oft nur ganz wenige können, werden die immer mehr bekommen, da sich die Firmen (oder zB Sport die Vereine) um diese Leute konkurrieren  - so läuft der Hase halt. Dass die Dimensionen teils enorm sind, liegt halt daran, dass es sich um einige wenige extrem umsatzstarke Unternehmen handelt, die sich um Spitzenkräfte "prügeln" und durch die Unternehmensgröße nunmal sehr große Budgets für einzelne Posten haben, da diese eben auch schnell für große Umsatzsteigerungen sorgen können bzw. es große Einbußen gäb, wenn man einen durchschnittlichen Manager nimmt, der weniger Geld verdient.

Und nebenbei: es wäre doch auch nicht gerecht, wenn die Putzfrau bei zB VW 50% mehr Geld bekommt als die, die in einem 10-Mann-Betrieb putzt, nur weil bei VW die Spitzengehälter höher sind und man "gerechter" bezahlen will...  Es gibt ja auch Firmen, die auch den "kleinen" Mitarbeitern fette Boni zahlen, wenn die Firma ein gutes Jahr hat - selbst da gibt es dann schon oft Neid unter den Bekannten der Arbeiter, die einen ähnlichen Job machen und nicht mal eben 3000€ Prämie dazubekommen....  



> Ich sag ja gar nicht, daß ein Top Manager *dasselbe* bekommen sollte wie eine Putzfrau - aber die Relation stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Niemand "verdient" eine Millionengehalt/Jahr.


 Ich finde doch - natürlich nicht immer, aber es gibt Fälle, in denen ich das sogar für absolut verdient erachte. Wenn einer zB durch sein Können dafür sorgt, dass bei einer von der Pleite bedrohten Firma 5000 Leute einen sicheren und ordentlich bezahlten Job behalten statt arbeitslos zu werden, dann "verdient" dieser Manager dafür IMHO sogar Millionen. Zumindest wenn die Rettung ein durchschnittlicher Manager nicht hinbekommen hätte.  Das ist eine Leistung, die meiner Meinung nach damit belohnt werden darf, dass man sich bei einem normalen Lebensstil keine Sorgen mehr über die Zukunft machen braucht, was das Geld angeht. 

Und rein wirtschaftlich finde ich auch, dass ein Manager Millionen "verdient", wenn er auch dafür sorgt, dass die Gewinne um Millionen steigen. Davon sollten aber IMHO dann AUCH die Angestellten was abbekommen. Boni nur für die Spitzenleute finde ich nicht ok. Aber dass ein Spitzenmanager nicht nur 100.000 bekommt, wenn er bei seinen Entscheidungen für das Unternehmen 100 Mio mehr Gewinn erwirtschaftet als sein Vorgänger, fänd ich nicht richtig. 




> Wenn du eh davon ausgehst, daß die AN das System illegal bescheißen kannst du dir noch das tollste System ausdenken und es zum Scheitern deklarieren.


 Kommunismus ist IMHO aus vielen anderen Gründen zum scheitern verurteilt. Ich halte eine geordnete Marktwirtschaft für das Beste, und solange man sich nicht weltweit auf bestimmte Dinge einigt, kann man auch keine Gehaltsgrenzen oder so was einführen.



> Prima: weniger Staus & Umweltverschmutzung, größerer Ausbau des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs.
> Zudem könnte man da ggfalls durchaus mit Subventionen gegenlenken.


 Subventionen, ja klar - und wer zahlt die am Ende? Denk mal scharf nach.... das führt doch nur dazu, dass die Unternehmen den Leuten weniger zahlen, weil ja der Rest vom Staat kommt...



> Oder schlicht nicht mehr bei Amazon einkaufen, sondern wieder verstärkt bei den Läden vor Ort.


 Du hast den comment nicht verstanden. Die meisten Leute sind eben geizig, deswegen kaufen ja viele bei Amazon und nicht im Einzelhandel - und würde Amazon teurer werden wg. höheren Gehältern, würden sie zu einem anderen Laden gehen, der wiederum niedrigere Löhne als Amazon zahlt und daher die Produkte billiger anbieten kann....  in so einem Fall helfen nur strengere Gesetze. Und hier kann man auch in D handeln, da Amazon Leute in D braucht und die nicht ins Ausland verlagern kann.



> Äh ... abgesehen von der Margerita-, Salami- und Zwiebelpizza kosten Pizzen per Lieferdienst hier >7 Euro ... und das finde ich völlig angemessen.


 ich auch, aber in Köln gibt es massenhaft Dienste, die auch unter 7€ anbieten wegen der großen Konkurrenz. Und weil es eben so viele Leute in Köln gibt, die nen Nebenjob suchen, finden einige "böse" Lieferdienste auch genug arme Schweine, die vermutlich unter Mindestlohn verdienen, aber die Klappe halten, da sie zumindest ein paar Euro dazuverdienen können. Ich selbst bestelle bei meinem Stamm-Lieferanten, bei dem ich ein gute Gefühl wg. der Bezahlung hab.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Rentabilität spielt natürlich eine große Rolle, jedoch haben für mich Menschen keinen Wert von über 100 Mio Euro nur weil die ein bisschen auf dem Platz rumlaufen und gelegentlich mal ne Kugel ins Tor balancieren.


 Doch, über die Vertragslaufzeit gesehen bringen die Spieler, die ihre normale gute Leistung auch liefern, dieses Geld wieder rein. Also sind sie es auch "wert". Das sie es "wert" sind heißt ja nicht, dass es "gerecht" ist oder so. Wenn du nen seltenen Stein findest, ist der halt auch viel wert, obwohl du damit nicht mehr Mühe hattest als wenn du einen Kieselstein findest, und das wäre an sich auch nicht "gerecht"  

zB Ronaldo hatte direkt nach seinem Wechsel von Real Madrid zu Juventus Turin schon NUR durch Trikotverkäufe so viel Geld für Juventus Turin eingebracht, dass nur dadurch die Hälfte der Ablösesumme bereits bezahlt ist - und zwar BEVOR er auch nur ein mal "ein bisschen auf dem Platz rumgelaufen" ist...  https://www.20min.ch/sport/fussball/story/Juve-hat-schon-520-000-Ronaldo-Trikots-verkauft-28374816    hinzu kommen dann weitere Werbe- und Merchandise-Einnahmen, mehr Einnahmen durch Tickets und eben auch eine relativ sichere Teilnahme an der Championsleague, denn natürlich bezahlt man einen Spieler vor allem, damit der Verein möglichst erfolgreich spielt.

Und da nun mal die Vereine wissen, was er einbringen kann, kommen dann die hohen Ablösesummen zustande. Madrid weiß genau: der bringt und X Millionen pro Jahr allein wegen Fanartikeln, also werden wir ihn ganz sicher nicht für weniger abgeben. Und Juve überlegt sich: er wird vermutlich mindestens X bringen, also bieten wir erst mal 50% von X, und dann nähert man sich an die Summe an, die für Madrid akzeptabel ist - bei Ronaldo eben dann dreistellige Millionensummen, weil er das auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder einspielt, es also "wert" ist. 




> Das ist richtig, jedoch haben Kleinunternehmer und mittelständische Unternehmen meist eine wesentlich größere Bodenhaftung, so das die chefs dort auch auf Gehalt verzichten um die Firma auch mal am laufen zu halten und den Mitarbeitern weiterhin einen Job mit Bezahlung zu bieten. Soziale verantwortung ist da das Stichwort, welches börsennotierte Unternehmen garnicht kennen.


 das würde ich nicht pauschal so sagen. Es gibt auch sozial verantwortliche Großunternehmen, und es gibt auch ne Menge kleiner Firmen, die ihre Mitarbeiter knechten   aber logischerweise ist man in einer kleineren Firma eher familiär und daher tendenziell auch "sozialer", wenn es denn von den Geschäftszahlen her geht.



> Der Umsatz alleine sagt garnichts über die Rentabilität aus. Wenn dann wenigstens den Reingewinn, und dort könnte _(rein Spekulativ ohne Wahrheitsgehalt)_ sein Gehalt 10, 20, oder 30% ausmachen.


 klar, ich spreche auch eher der Einfachheit halber vom Umsatz, da es hier speziell um Games geht, wo Faktoren wie Rohstoffe, Lieferkosten usw. eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen und AFAIK der Gewinn meist mit dem Umsatz direkt zusammenhängt, da der Umsatz vor allem aus Einnahmen besteht und die Kosten rel. fix sind. In anderen Branchen kann man den Umsatz stark erhöhen, aber dabei gleichzeitig auch massive Kostensteigerungen haben, so dass der Gewinn trotzdem sinkt oder man Verluste macht.

Exakter wäre gewesen, wenn ich gesagt hätte: wenn einer für X Millionen mehr Gewinn sorgt oder man dies zumindest erwartet, dann zahlt man ihm auch "gerne" ein entsprechend hohes Gehalt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher wäre es gerechter, aber was willst du denn machen?


Ich will meine Meinung sagen. Ende aus, Micky Maus. 

Was soll denn sonst jetzt groß dabei raus kommen, wenn ich das in einem Spieleforum diskutiere? Daß ich *hier *eine politische Mehrheit für die Einführung eines neuen Arbeiter- und Bauernstaates im wiedervereinigten Deutschland zusammentrollen kann? 

(lol, ich wollte eigentlich zusammen*trommeln* schreiben, aber das gefällt mir sogar noch besser ... )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich will meine Meinung sagen. Ende aus, Micky Maus.


 ich auch    Der Punkt war, wie MAN das denn ändern können soll - man kann ja nicht allen Leuten und Firmen ein "gerechtes Denken" eintrichtern, und man kann auch nicht vom Staat aus harte Grenzen und Eingriffe vornehmen, wenn man die Unternehmen nicht aus dem Land verjagen will. 





> (lol, ich wollte eigentlich zusammen*trommeln* schreiben, aber das gefällt mir sogar noch besser ... )


 Sehr schön


----------



## hawkytonk (15. Januar 2019)

Na, dann hat sich das Sparen ja gelohnt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich auch    Der Punkt war, wie MAN das denn ändern können soll -


Da ist man dann leider ganz schnell bei den negativen Seiten der verschiedenen Gesellschaftsformen, in der dann der Einzelne zum _Wohl der Mehrheit_ unterdrückt wird ...



> Sehr schön


Ich war auch recht erfreut, als ich gelesen hatte, was ich gar nicht tippen wollte.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ist man dann leider ganz schnell bei den negativen Seiten der verschiedenen Gesellschaftsformen, in der dann der Einzelne zum _Wohl der Mehrheit_ unterdrückt wird …


 Das ist ein weites Feld. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass du einzelne brauchst, die SEHR erfolgreich und auch reich werden, damit die Gesellschaft insgesamt weiterkommt. Man braucht wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, damit es insgesamt vorankommt. Wenn jemand nicht durch eine Firmengründung und riskante Investitionen oder auch Innovationen "reich" werden kann, werden weniger Firmen gegründet oder bei bestehenden Firmen fehlt vielen die Zusatzmotivation, mehr Geld zu verdienen und somit in besseren Verhältnissen zu leben als der Durchschnitt oder auch einfach um noch mehr seiner Idee umzusetzen - es gibt ja auch Unternehmer, die etwas verändern wollen und denen es nicht um IHR Geld geht, aber sie brauchen halt viel Geld, um voranzukommen. 

Ich bin sicher, dass es selbst den "ärmeren" in einem System wie unserem besser geht als wenn alles künstlich gleichgestellt wäre - aber der Nachteil ist, dass man eben auch die Schere sieht, die durch einen Teil besonders Reicher zu Tage tritt.


----------

